# Ημερίδα Ελληνικής Ονοματολογικής Εταιρείας - Τετάρτη 27 Ιανουαρίου 2010



## nickel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Ημερίδα Ελληνικής Ονοματολογικής Εταιρείας*

*Τετάρτη 27 Ιανουαρίου 2010*
Έναρξη: 9.00 π.μ. – Λήξη: 8.00 μ.μ.

*Μέγαρο Ακαδημίας Αθηνών*
Πανεπιστημίου 28
Ανατολική Αίθουσα

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΤΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΙΑΚΟΝΤΑΕΤΗΡΙΔΟΣ
ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ (1980-2010)
ΥΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ​


|ΕΝΑΡΚΤΗΡΙΕΣ ΟΜΙΛΙΕΣ
|ΠΡΩΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΙΟ: |ΧΡΙΣΤΟΦΟΡΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΗΣ
|ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΦΙΔΟΥ
|ΙΩΑΝΝΑ ΜΠΙΘΑ
9.00–9.15 |Μιχαήλ Σακελλαρίου (Ακαδημαϊκός στην έδρα Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Ιστορίας)
|«Ετυμολογικές προσεγγίσεις αρχαίων εθνωνυμίων»
9.15–9.25 |Παναγιώτης Καμηλάκης (Ερευνητής Κέντρου Ερεύνης Ελληνικής Λαογραφίας Ακαδημίας Αθηνών).
|«Αναμνήσεις από την ίδρυση της Ελληνικής Ονοματολογικής Εταιρείας»
9.25–9.35 | Νικόλαος Γ. Κοντοσόπουλος (Δ.Φ. τέως Διευθυντής Ιστορικού Λεξικού Ακαδημίας Αθηνών).
|«Οι καταλήξεις των Εθνικών Ονομάτων»
9.45–9.55 | Χαράλαμπος Π. Συμεωνίδης (Ομότιμος Καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας Α.Π.Θ., Επισκέπτης Καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Κύπρου).
|«Ετυμολογικό λεξικό των νεοελληνικών οικωνυμίων»


|ΕΝΑΡΚΤΗΡΙΟΣ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑΣΗ
|ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΙΟ: |Δρ. Χρίστος Θ. Οικονομόπουλος
|Μαρία–Γεωργία Στυλιανούδη
|Μαρία Πρωτόπαπα–Μαρνέλη
10.00–10.30 | ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΣ και Κήρυξη της έναρξης των εργασιών της Ημερίδας από τον νέο Πρόεδρο της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, Ακαδημαϊκό κ. ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟ ΣΒΟΛΟΠΟΥΛΟ
|ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΣ από τον Ακαδημαϊκό Αξιότιμο κύριο Πάνο Λιγομενίδη απερχόμενο Πρόεδρο και Διοργανωτή της Ημερίδος για τα 30 χρόνια της Ελληνικής Ονοματολογικής Εταιρείας
| ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΣ από τον Ακαδημαϊκό και Γενικό Γραμματέα της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών Αξιότιμο κ. Νικόλαο Σωτ. Ματσανιώτη Επίτιμο Εταίρο και Ευεργέτη της Ελληνικής Ονοματολογικής Εταιρείας
| Η ΒΡΑΒΕΥΣΗ ΤΡΙΩΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΩΝ του αξιότιμου κ. Κωνσταντίνου Μηνά, της εριτίμου κυρίας Χρυσάνθης Τσικριτσή – Κατσιανάκη και του αξιότιμου κ. Χαράλαμπου Συμεωνίδη
10.45–10.55 | Αικατερίνη Πολυμέρου–Καμηλάκη (Διευθύντρια Κέντρου Ερεύνης Ελληνικής Λαογραφίας Ακαδημίας Αθηνών)
|«Έβγαλε όνομα»
10.55–11.05 | Χρίστος Θ. Οικονομόπουλος (Dr Ιατρικής, Παιδοχειρουργός, Πρόεδρος Ελληνικής Ονοματολογικής Εταιρείας)
| «Η συμβολή του επιστημονικού έργου των Ερευνητικών Κέντρων και Γραφείων της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών στην Ονοματογνωσία προ της ιδρύσεως της Ε.Ο.Ε. από τον Ιωάννη Θωμόπουλο»
11.05–11.15 | Βασίλειος Τριτάκης (Επιστημονικός Συνεργάτης Κέντρου Ερευνών Αστρονομίας και Εφηρμοσμένων Μαθηματικών Ακαδημίας Αθηνών – Πρώην Διευθυντής Ερευνών)
| «Ονοματολογία αστερισμών, αστέρων, γαλαξιών και λοιπών ουρανίων σωμάτων»
11.15–11.25 | Κωνσταντίνος Μηνάς (Ομότιμος Καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου)
| «Τα σύνθετα νεοελληνικά επώνυμα»
11.25–11.35 | Ηλίας Αρναούτογλου (Ερευνητής Κέντρου Ερεύνης Ιστορίας του Ελληνικού Δικαίου Ακαδημίας Αθηνών)
| «Ανθρωπωνύμια και δίκαιο»


|ΤΡΙΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΙΟ: | ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ ΣΥΜΕΩΝΙΔΗΣ
|ΑΛΚΗΣΤΙΣ ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΔΗ–ΧΙΔΙΡΟΓΛΟΥ
|ΒΑΛΤΕΡ ΠΟΥΧΝΕΡ
11.35–11.45 | Βάλτερ Πούχνερ (Καθηγητής Τμήματος Θεατρικών Σπουδών Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών)
| «Ο σκηνικός πληθυσμός της νεοελληνικής δραματουργίας και η δηλωτική λειτουργικότητα των ονομάτων»
11.45–11.55 | Μανώλης Βαρβούνης (Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής Λαογραφίας Τμήματος Ιστορίας και Εθνολογίας Δημοκρίτειου Πανεπιστημίου Θράκης)
|«Αρχαία Ελληνικά Ονόματα και Εθνική Συνείδηση στη Σάμο του 19ου αιώνα»
11.55–12.05 | Άγγελος Αφρουδάκης (Ερευνητής Κέντρου Ερεύνης Νεοελληνικών Διαλέκτων και Ιδιωμάτων Ακαδημίας Αθηνών-Αρχείο Τοπωνυμίων και Κυρίων Ονομάτων)
|«Το Αρχείο Τοπωνυμίων και Κυρίων Ονομάτων της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών»
12.05–12.15 | Άλκηστις Ζαχαριάδη–Χιδίρογλου (Καθηγήτρια Τμήματος Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας-ΑΠΘ)
| «Πολιτισμική πολυσημία μέσα από τις ονομασίες»
12.15–12.25 | Αλεξάνδρα Ροζοκόκη (Ερευνήτρια Κέντρου Ερεύνης της Ελληνικής και Λατινικής Γραμματείας Ακαδημίας Αθηνών)
| «Τυνδαρίς Ελένη: προσπάθειες ετυμολογίας του ονόματος και απόπειρες προσδιορισμού της πραγματικής υπόστασής της»

|12.25–12.40 Διάλειμμα – καφές


| ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΙΟ: | ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΚΟΝΤΟΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
| ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΡΟΥ–ΚΑΜΗΛΑΚΗ
| ΧΡΥΣΟΥΛΑ ΚΑΡΑΝΤΖΗ–ΑΝΔΡΕΙΩΜΕΝΟΥ
12.40–12.55 | Απόστολος Σταβέλας (Ερευνητής Κέντρου Ερεύνης Ελληνικής Φιλοσοφίας Ακαδημίας Αθηνών)
|«Τα κύρια ονόματα στο φιλοσοφικό στοχασμό»
12.55–13.05 | Ανδρομάχη Οικονόμου (Ερευνήτρια Κέντρου Ερεύνης Ελληνικής Λαογραφίας Ακαδημίας Αθηνών)
| «Το όνομα του τόπου, ο τόπος του ονόματος: Προσεγγίσεις στην ονοματολογία του ελληνικού χώρου»
13.05–13.15 | Μανόλης Σέργης (Επίκουρος καθηγητής Τμήμα Γλώσσας, Φιλολογίας και Πολιτισμού Παρευξεινίων Χωρών Δημοκρίτειου Πανεπιστημίου Θράκης)
| «Η λειτουργία του παρωνυμίου σε μια ναξιακή κοινότητα: σύγχρονα παρωνύμια»
13.15–13.25 | Αργυρώ Τατάκη (Ερευνήτρια Ινστιτούτου Ελληνικής και Ρωμαϊκής Αρχαιότητας Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών)
| «Τα ονόματα της Αρχαίας Μακεδονίας: Μια επικαιροποίηση»
13.25–13.35 | Θεόδωρος Μωυσιάδης (Διδάκτωρ Γλωσσολογίας – Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας – Μέλος Ε.Ο.Ε.)
|«Δυσετυμολόγητες λέξεις προερχόμενες από κύρια ονόματα»


| ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΙΟ: | ΛΥΔΙΑ ΠΑΠΑΡΡΗΓΑ–ΑΡΤΕΜΙΑΔΟΥ
| ΕΛΕΝΗ ΓΑΡΔΙΚΑ–ΚΑΤΣΙΑΔΑΚΗ
| ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ ΚΟΜΠΟΧΟΛΗ
13.15–13.55 | Σοφία Ζουμπάκη (Ερευνήτρια Ινστιτούτου Ελληνικής και Ρωμαϊκής Αρχαιότητας Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών)
|«Τα ανθρωπωνύμια ως καθρέφτης ιστορικών εξελίξεων και κοινωνικών μεταβολών: το παράδειγμα των ελληνικών πόλεων κατά τη ρωμαϊκή εποχή»
13.55–14.05 | Γεωργία Κατσούδα (Ερευνήτρια Κέντρου Ερεύνης Νεοελληνικών Διαλέκτων και Ιδιωμάτων Ακαδημίας Αθηνών)
|«Μορφολογικά ζητήματα του νεοελληνικού κύριου ονόματος»
14.05–14.15 | Νικολέττα Καναβού (Κλασική Φιλόλογος, Διδάκτωρ Πανεπιστημίου Οξφόρδης – Διδάσκουσα στο Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου, Μέλος Ε.Ο.Ε.)
| «Μυστηριώδη πρόσωπα στις κωμωδίες του Αριστοφάνη»
14.15–14.25 | Χρυσούλα Καραντζή–Ανδρειωμένου (Ερευνήτρια Κέντρου Ερεύνης Νεοελληνικών Διαλέκτων και Ιδιωμάτων Ακαδημίας Αθηνών-Γραμματέας Ε.Ο.Ε.)
|«Λογοτεχνική ονοματολογία: ονόματα λογοτεχνικών ηρώων»


17.00-19.00 | Απογευματινή Συνεδρία
| ΕΚΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΙΟ: |ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΚΑΜΗΛΑΚΗΣ
| ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΙΠΙΛΗ
|ΒΑΣΟΣ ΒΟΓΙΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ
17.00–17.10 | Χάρης Κουτελάκης (Διδάκτωρ Αρχαιολογίας - Ιστορικός)
| «Τοπωνύμια εξ ανθρωπωνυμίων»
17.10–17.20 | Κωνσταντίνος Γ. Σταλίδης (Φιλόλογος - Λυκειάρχης, Μέλος Ε.Ο.Ε.)
| «Η συνοχή της εθνικής Συνειδήσεως στην Ονοματολογία των κατοίκων της Σωζοπόλεως της Ανατολικής Ρωμυλίας»
17.20–17.30 | Σταμάτης Αποστολάκης (Μέλος Ε.Ο.Ε.)
| «Παραλλαγές των βαφτιστικών ονομάτων στη Δυτική Κρήτη»
17.30–17.40 | Αγγελική Κομποχόλη (Διδάκτωρ Λαογραφίας – Μέλος Ε.Ο.Ε.)
|«Το αρχαιοελληνικό όνομα Μαίρα και οι ετυμολογικοί συσχετισμοί του»
17.40–17.50 | Ελένη Ζαχαρίου-Μαμαλίγκα (Διδάκτωρ Φιλοσοφίας – Επίτιμη Λυκειάρχης)
|«Συμαϊκά επώνυμα από πατριδωνυμικά εξωσυμαϊκής προέλευσης»

|17.50–18.10 Διάλειμμα – καφές


|ΕΒΔΟΜΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΙΟ: | ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΜΗΝΑΣ
|ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ. ΣΤΑΛΙΔΗΣ
|ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ ΒΕΛΕΝΤΖΑΣ
18.10–18.20 | Παρασκευάς Ποτηρόπουλος (Ερευνητής Κέντρου Ερεύνης της Ελληνικής Λαογραφίας Ακαδημίας Αθηνών)
|«Τα ονόματα των τόπων και οι τόποι των ονομάτων. Το παλίμψηστο των τοπωνυμίων στην Παλική Κεφαλονιάς»
18.20–18.30 | Βάσος Βογιατζόγλου (Συγγραφέας–μέλος Ε.Ο.Ε.)
| «Η αρχαία ελληνική ονοματοθεσία στη Σπάρτη της Μ. Ασίας κατά τον 19o αι.»
18.30–18.40 | Ηλίας Σβέρκος (Λέκτορας Ιστορίας Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου)
|«Παρωνύμια προσώπων της αυτοκρατορικής εποχής εμπνευσμένα από λογοτεχνία»
18.40–18.50 | Ευάγγελος Καραμανές (Ερευνητικής Κέντρου Έρευνας Ελληνικής Λαογραφίας Ακαδημίας Αθηνών)
|«Τοπωνύμια και οικειοποίηση του χώρου σε κτηνοτροφικές κοινότητες της Πίνδου»


18.50–19.30 | ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ
|ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ Δρα ΧΡΙΣΤΟ Θ. ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΟΠΟΥΛΟ
|ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΕΣ
|ΕΞΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΩΝ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΩΝ, ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΑΚΩΝ, ΔΙΕΘΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΩΝ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΩΝ

Εδώ μπορείτε να προμηθευτείτε το πλήρες πρόγραμμα της ημερίδας σε μορφή PDF.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2010)

Μετά από τη λίαν ενδιαφέρουσα ημερίδα με το ρεκόρ ανακοινώσεων (συμβουλές συνεδριόπληκτου προς οργανωτές συνεδρίων και ομιλητές: (α) 10 λεπτά για κάθε ομιλητή σημαίνει 8 λεπτά, όχι 12 ή 15, (β) 8 λεπτά σημαίνει 4 σελίδες με διπλό διάστημα — δίνουμε το ζουμί στην προφορική ανακοίνωση και την κουραστική λεπτομέρεια στη γραπτή για τα πρακτικά) και εν αναμονή της δημοσίευσης των πρακτικών, σας στέλνω στις σελίδες του _Lexicon of Greek Personal Names_ της OUP και, ειδικότερα, στις ιστοσελίδες για τα ονόματα:

This new section of our website aims to provide an introduction to Greek personal names themselves, how they were formed and used, and how we know about them.

http://www.lgpn.ox.ac.uk/names/index.html


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> (συμβουλές συνεδριόπληκτου προς οργανωτές συνεδρίων και ομιλητές: (α) 10 λεπτά για κάθε ομιλητή σημαίνει 8 λεπτά, όχι 12 ή 15, (β) 8 λεπτά σημαίνει 4 σελίδες με διπλό διάστημα — δίνουμε το ζουμί στην προφορική ανακοίνωση και την κουραστική λεπτομέρεια στη γραπτή για τα πρακτικά)



 Δεν έχουν δει τα μάτια σου ακόμα να είναι 10 λεπτά για κάθε ομιλητή, δηλαδή να υπολογίζεις (ως διοργανωτής) 15 λεπτά για τον καθένα και να μιλάνε επί 20 λεπτά και να μην τελειώνουν!


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> Δεν έχουν δει τα μάτια σου ακόμα να είναι 10 λεπτά για κάθε ομιλητή, δηλαδή να υπολογίζεις (ως διοργανωτής) 15 λεπτά για τον καθένα και να μιλάνε επί 20 λεπτά και να μην τελειώνουν!


Trust me, νομίζω ότι έχω δει απ' όλα, και σε Ελλάδα και σε Αγγλία, από τους πιο έμπειρους οργανωτές και από τους πιο έμπειρους ομιλητές. Και πάντα με περιμένουν καινούργιες εκπλήξεις. Μπορεί να το δει κανείς και στη Βουλή. Μόνο αν έχεις δουλέψει με ραδιοφωνικό ή τηλεοπτικό χρόνο, καταλαβαίνεις απ' αυτού του είδους την πειθαρχία.


----------

